# Maxant spinners



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a new maxant junior, it works great. spins the cappings very dry. I use a chain uncapper and dump the cappings into the spinner . If you have alot of honey pouring in you have to go slow or the cappings will float up the sides and make it over the basket down into the drum, but it takes alot to do it.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I have the senior and it sits somewhere in a shed with a bag over it. It worked great when I was running a plane and uncapping into it but now I'm doing as BG and finding that the drum gets clogged quickly with cappings (some days we uncap several hundred frames a day) and the honey does not get through. Also have found it difficult to balance the load dumping in lumps of cappings. It is better than draining but we have gone to processing our cappings through the clairfyer at the end of a couple day run. I would really like to use the spinner more.

BG I'm intersted in what you might be doing better than me that might make my operation work better?


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I have the senior with the chain uncapper mounted on top. It has sped up my operation considerably.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Scott - any chance you could post a picture of that - curious as to how much extracting you get through before having to empty? I hope it's not going to make me feel too stupid!!!


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Talked to a beekeeper that runs 100+ hives and he has already broken two of the Jr. spinners. He bought a Sr. spinner and wish he wouldn't have wasted he's money and time on the jr's. I have 2 of the Sr. spinners myself and the only problem I have with them is flooding out. Wish they had a center drain instead of the side drain.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron, could you please comment more on the 'flooding out'? I am considering a Sr. but am not convinced it can keep up with cappings from 1,500-2,000 lbs on honey a day.

Lloyd


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

Also could I weld a drain in the bottom or will the design of the machine prevent this?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Lloyd, I have two Sr. that set under my gunness uncapper. I think my problem is I run 8 frames for my honey supers, and then loading in about 90 frames of capping into each spinner. Way to much honey. I bought two, but at different times. One is flooding out worst then them other. More problems when the honey is colder. Honey can't drain away fast enough. Our production day is about 4000-6000 in a 8 hr day depending on how good the flow is.

We have been running the two I have, hard for 16+ years. Really the problems are self inflicted. Not the right equipment for the job at hand. Thinking its time to take it to the next level. Looking at the spin floats, just have to get it to work with the setup I have. 

Lloyd, what kind of set up are you running?

Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Really, if you are only uncapping 40-50 frames and spinning while you uncap you won't have the problems. Up until last year I ran a Maxant chain uncapper with two Sr. spinners and two 80 frame extractors, one of them being a maxant extractor. With two guys, we were running 130-150 supers a day. Last year we when into a new building and updates some of our equipment. Out of the old setup I did put and use the two Sr. spinners, and still will until I find something that works better.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

red said:


> Also could I weld a drain in the bottom or will the design of the machine prevent this?


The shaft for the spinner runs through the center so you cannot drain there. The only improvement I would suggest is that Maxant should slope the bottom to the drain.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ron, could you please comment more on the 'flooding out'? I am considering a Sr. but am not convinced it can keep up with cappings from 1,500-2,000 lbs on honey a day.
> 
> Lloyd



We have the Maxant uncapper that mounts directly over the spinner. Flooding out is not a problem with a setup like this.


----------

